# Cost of fabric covered arena.



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm considering putting up one of these altho not a full size. Can anyone give me a ball park figure on the cost of one of these and the size? At this point in time, I'm reluctant to place a call as I don't wish to listen to the sales pitch.


Oh, my . . . I would love one, honestly, although I think that here in KS, I'd have to have the sides roll up so it didn't get like an oven inside. The white fabric really lets in a lot of light, and I love it for that in the cold winter.

We did investigate having one done when we first moved here. There are different brands. We got an estimate from Cover-All. It was at least $60,000 from what I recall, and we just couldn't swing it with all the other fencing, shelters, waterlines, etc. that was needed, not to mention the increased insurance and the fact that we weren't in a place to generate the income we thought we could generate. It would have taken us forever to make a profit.

I hope you can put one up . . . If you e-mail Cover-All, they will send a dvd, I think. I have an old one here as well as one for Morton Buildings and for a few other manufacturers. Many of the builders have dvds that can be ordered, and you can always request: "don't bother contacting me; I'll contact you."

Show us photos if you get one up


----------

